
My open source home office productivity tool of choice - johannesjo
https://super-productivity.com
======
johannesjo
My favorite to do/ time tracker app. There have been some major updates
recently. Now there is support for jira, github & gitlab and much more.
Curious to hear your thoughts about it!

